# Is fox grips still around?



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 3, 2011)

I ordered some jewel end grips from them last year and I called the number today and it just kept ringing, maybe I have the wrong number. Does anyone else have their number?


----------



## npence (Aug 3, 2011)

Fox grips are still in business but it is just her working out of her house so maybe she was just out and about today. I would keep trying.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 3, 2011)

Good to know, I still have their address so maybe I'll just send an order out.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 3, 2011)

I sent her some grips last year and she color matched T10 blocks for me. They turned out great...


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Does she have a website where we can see her work? An e-mail?


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2011)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> I ordered some jewel end grips from them last year and I called the number today and it just kept ringing, maybe I have the wrong number. Does anyone else have their number?




Yes, they are still open. It's just George's wife Eva. She just did some stuff for me a few months ago. Quick turn around.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 5, 2011)

Phone: 937-837-8783
Fax: 937-854-9192

I dialed and it rings as well. You could try sending her a fax request to call you

Good Luck!

It will be worth the effort she does a great job


----------

